# TT Forum - The End?



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Firstly I am definately not a long timer but I have been on the TTF nearly every day for the past 18 months and met some brilliant people.

In the last 2 months, hardly any posting have appeared via some of these people (who are long timers) and contributed massively and this has been a shame for me.

It seems even the Club Chairman is part of the alternate forum and quite frankly it seems its one or another.

Seems a shame as lots of information and content on here will somewhat be forgotten as the contributions are what makes (made) this forum A* in my books.

Unsure how others feel but I can understand why this has happened.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Unsure why this was moved. No one ever looks in here! :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Spent hours every day on here for last 9 years, signed up with Mk1 Forum, look in often, but that is really quiet. TTF still the best. Have only ever asked one question, but learned loads & try to pass it on to newcomers. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

And thats great and whats recognised on here as being potentially the best thing - content brought my users.

Just seems a shame so many contributors have left because of small issues not being fixed or resolved.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Still the best forum in my opinion  the other mk1forum is not a patch on this one and will never be.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Should say this now:

I'm not trying to cause trouble on either but I think this discussion needs to happen. 8)

Agree with your BartonTT but isn't it the best still because the content brought about by the contributions of the people (who have now defected) to the other forum is still present?

Yes some still visit and are present on here but seriously - is that it?

I was annoyed several months ago when I tried to be the treasurer which was considered and then nothing was heard and handed to someone else. If thats the way it is (chums together) then no wonder people left.

:?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

TT_Tesh said:


> I was annoyed several months ago when I tried to be the treasurer which was considered and then nothing was heard and handed to someone else. If thats the way it is (chums together) then no wonder people left.
> 
> :?


Can't see how that has any bearing on people leaving the the TTF, as far as I know less than 10 have actually left TTF, your application for treasurer was with the TTOC not the TTF

and the thread was moved as it was not related to the MK1 but to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We ( The TTOC ) are covering all the forums that we have members on , we don't have an exclusive deal with any one forum and feel if we have any members on a forum we should take an active interest in it.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. I'm not having a go about the treasurer thing and maybe that was irrelevant.

People may not have 'officially' left but they are not contributing as much as they use to and the creation of a 'breakaway' forum proves that point doesn't it?

Is there any reason why people have left? Could the TTF not amended things which people asked be changed?

There is no reason why people leave something good unless they are fed up with things.. :evil:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It happens with every forum - people come and people go. There are a number of forums that I used to post on prolifically that I now rarely even look at. Your interests just move on - it's natural. But all those forums still exist and are getting on just fine without me.

So some people who used to post alot now don't bother - but it's not going to be the death of the forum.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As Andrew has said above, as the TTOC does not run it's own forum we have a responsibility to our members to be where they are. I don't think singling me out in this matter is actually relevant to the point. We're not about the up and leave this forum for any reason


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The world is on a flatline and true of here for the moment.
I want a V6 vs 1.8 fight but im to scared to initiate.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> I want a V6 vs 1.8 fight but im to scared to initiate.


What you mean is you're frightened of inevitably losing! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Exactly my point. Banter can be a great catalyst for debate.

Davies, your on the loosing end of a debate you heathen 1.8 you.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What about V6 vs 2.0T or 2.5T ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> What about V6 vs 2.0T or 2.5T ?


Hopefully my V6 will have a chance..  
Steve


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Nem - nothing harsh meant by it. Just an example buddy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

There have been a few posts like this recently all saying much the same thing.

As Mark said it is simply the nature of the beast, when people sell their cars they tend to then join whichever forum deals with their new purchase.

I am a member of the other forum too and am happy to support both with my drivel, I still find this one the most active despite the constant repetitions, which although they do occasionally frustrate, it is again the nature of the beast.

We have lost Richard UKRPG to an Audi A6, Kentish Kevin to a Kia :lol: and will lose Hark Matt to a BMW (if he ever makes his mind up  to name but a few (by lose I don't necessarily mean they will never ever post) - nothing onerous about any of this, it just happens that they are/were prolific posters so we have lost some traffic.

I have noticed recently the emergence of some new names who seem to be posting regularly so I am looking forward to making some new friends to take the piss out of at every possible opportunity.

I have decided to take it easy on Grandad (Les) due to his recent bad luck :-(

Don't sweat it Tesh  just get posting some positive threads to generate some traffic 

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I must admit i dabble in both... and if i'm completely honest the other side is easier to keep track of.. (mainly because it's smaller)

it doesn't help when i see posts that makes my blood boil, like the attack on vicky tonight... i mean seriously we should just have a haters forum for the negative vibes like that... seems like too many people will slag something off but if the shoe was on the other foot, and i started taking the piss out of them with issues or problems then they wouldn't like it....(not that i'd ever do that) i do maintain that the forum is a good one... you just have to fish through the pointless posts... but you'll get that on a very active forum....and honestly don't think you can kerb it without making people annoyed at the censorship...

i think in memory i blew up in a big way once, and did actually attack someones post... i did very quickly apologise and people did notice it wasn't my usual nature and i'd had a bad day... i know it's not right... but personal things can affect a tone of a post...

the TTOC group are a very dedicated bunch of people.. and whilst i have had my disagreements with some.. it's never held as a grudge by either side..and if i do agree they'll also know about it... obviously i know some better than others... and did meet a few more at the ADI meet last weekend...

as said most people have their feet in both ponds.. and i do also... however i would never not post info and how to's on this forum, although i know some will be met with some resistance on here, and more acceptable over there... (n249 delete for example)

it's not the end of the ttf, i think it's just a change in active members... and it will take the new mass posters a while to realise that they are now the regulars as others have moved on... think it's all a cycle that will settle down...(or at least it has been on every forum i've been on previously)

another entertaining fact is the whole, this forum that forum and everyone gets very tetchy... my view is nobody gets as upset if i say i've found this on cupra.net... where as if you say i've found this on mk1tt it'll go down like a lead baloon... to me it's no different...like the oil catch tank thats been the hot topic... all the info has come from audi-sport, vortex and cupra... and nobody bats an eyelid...

just ,my thoughts


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder if your thread will be editted Tony lol

My 2p

I'm using both at the mo.

This one is more active and possibly better organised. The other is more laid back, moderators/admin show more common sense but there is little else different.

Only thing bugging me is that I have noticed 2-3 newer members with less than 500 posts passing judgement on other people's cars. I think some people need a reality check and realise that the cars we all love are now getting dated, but are still not some long standing classics.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I joined the other one a couple of months ago, went back three times, got bored of the echo, came back here, probably won't leave until I manage to save enough to start my own forum for Silver TT owners, as we are clearly no longer welcome on the rainbow forum. :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I joined the other forum it's far to quiet on their and I much prefer this place more people more content. The major reason I still have my TT is I enjoy the forum to much to move on from it. :lol:



oceans7 said:


> I joined the other one a couple of months ago, went back three times, got bored of the echo, came back here, probably won't leave until I manage to save enough to start my own forum for Silver TT owners, as we are clearly no longer welcome on the rainbow forum. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'd love to help set up a donation


----------

